# NEVER IMPROVE - Cope Thread



## Comfyman (Sep 9, 2019)

This thread is for webcomics, videos, forum posts etc. of people coping with their unhealthy lifestyle, ridiculing the concept of fitness and physical exercise and shifting the blame away from themselves.

Lunarbaboon:


Spoiler: Lunarbaboon












Spoiler: Cope











Spoiler: Cope









The Revenge of the Beach Bod:


Spoiler: Cope Part 1











Spoiler: Cope Part 2











Spoiler: Cope Part 3


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 9, 2019)

Doesn't get more cucked than lunarbaboon.


Spoiler: cuck











Spoiler: cuck2











Spoiler: cuckadoodledoo








-----

Also reminds me of the fat twitter superhero:



Spoiler: faith











Spoiler: zephyr









And this one is vaguely related:



Spoiler: natty


----------



## Comfyman (Sep 9, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Doesn't get more cucked than lunarbaboon


Lunarbaboon really is special 


Spoiler: Cuck








Archive

And his wife seems to run a camp for adults named Two Islands Weekend and makes the money for the family


Spoiler








Archive


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 9, 2019)

I clicked on here and sighed seeing cuck written like five times thinking this is typical hyperbole, but boy was I wrong. There is nothing wrong with your wife making more than you, but there is definitely something wrong with letting her fuck other men. The cherry on the sundae is that he pretends to be proud of the fact that even his own daughter doesn't seem to love him. He tries to play it off as her being in charge of her body. I'm not sure who he is even trying to convince here, himself or the audience.


Lemmingwise said:


> Doesn't get more cucked than lunarbaboon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cuck
> ...



Oh man, thank you so much for posting these. Those two panels of the fattie boombalaty comic has me sold. I pirated the whole thing before I even started writing this reply. Also in my search I've found out that Sony has picked up the rights and plans to release a movie.


----------



## Useless Idiot (Sep 9, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Spoiler: cuckadoodledoo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 929360



Jesus Christ, how many comics does this guy have about how his wife doesn't want him to touch her?



When he doesn't know what else to write about it seems like he goes immediately to his totally nonexistent sex life and frigid wife.



Every time a fat person goes to the hospital the doctor just insults them, guys.  It's not that they give actual, valid health advice and fat people sometimes just throw a fit and imagine they're being insulted.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 14, 2019)

Useless Idiot said:


> Jesus Christ, how many comics does this guy have about how his wife doesn't want him to touch her?


At least a dozen.

There is one where she has promised him sex tonight. I can't even wrap my head around the relationship dynamics where partners would ever need to promise sex to each other.


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 19, 2019)

So there's no happty medium for these people, you're either a roided up freak who lives at the gym or a skinny fat dweeb?


----------

